# Rescuing Hug- Shows Picture of twin babies



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Saw this and it had me in tears, thought you may like to see it.
The weaker baby not expected to live recovered and both twins went home.

Love Carmela x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Awww Carmela

Thats so sweet.. thanks for sharing it hunny

Martine xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

How lovely

Thank you for sharing this

xxx


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel so happy for them 

Helen


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is beautiful, I'm in tears. Thanks for posting it.
Lou.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

gosh I am speechless what a magical thing!
Elaine x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Truly magical. Thank you for posting


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

how beautiful...


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

That's lovely

We have a picture of our twins, at a few days old.  They are lying on a towel on the floor,  nose to nose, holding hands.  It is one of our favourites.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Wow    I'm speechless

kel


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Aww, that is beautiful. 

Viv


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

awwww that is soo sweet it made me cry!!

i know when my sisters twins were born 6 weeks prem the nurses put them in an incubator together and they calmed down, slept and fed better

tatty xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

<gulp>

 x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Double gulp -  

How lovely. 

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Bless - the power of a hug is amazing!  

Kay xxx


----------

